# Multiple accounts in Outlook 2003



## matches (Apr 21, 2005)

Can someone help me set up multiple accounts in Outlook 2003? What I would like to happen is; when Outlook starts I would like to choose what account I use and only see the inbox for that account when logged in. 

At this point I have to accounts and both inboxes are mixed up. This is not what I want obviously.

Thanks for any help!


----------



## epos159 (Dec 1, 2004)

I think this is what you're looking to do...
Click Start --> and then click "Control Panel" 
Double-click the Mail icon (you may need to switch to "classic view" on the left side of the window) --> Click "Add" 

Then just follow the instructions.

Please let us know if this resolves the issue or if you need further assistance.


----------

